# Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?



## hyperionical (22. Dezember 2008)

*Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?*

Will mir Bitumenboxen nach dieser Anleitung How-To Bitumenboxbauen und wollt fragen ob es sinnvoll ist wenn ich (siehe Bild einfach rechts und links einen Schlauch (hab 10/13mm)durchbaue. Bingt das Kühlleistung oder zerstört das nur die Dämmwirkung der Box?
Hier mal das Pic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemetona (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?*

So etwas gibt es ja auch fertig zu kaufen.
Wenn du ne Wakü hast und willst deine HDD ruhig stellen, dann schau dir mal die Silentstar 2.0 Serie von Watercool an.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## hyperionical (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?*

Das "richtigen" Lösungen wären aber nur ne Option wenn ich im Lotto gewinne, wofür meine Kristallkugel aber schlechte Ausichten sieht. 
Zurück zum Thema die Grundfrage bleibt ob es kühltechnisch überhaupt etwas bringt bei Plasteschläuchen und wie die Dämmleistung beeinträchtigt wird.


----------



## ZeNoT (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?*

hi, hab mir vor einem Jahr ne Bitumenbox mit HDD Wakü Kühlung gebaut. 
Kühlt die Festplatten ganz gut und vor allem leise!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?*

ich habe mir vor 3 Wochen benau diese Biteumenbox aus dem Howto gebaut.
Sie Dämmt besser als jede andere,auch als die gekauften.
Sie ist billiger,und die festplatte ist so gut wie nicht wärmer,weil das Bitumen die wärme der festplatte auf eine große Fläche verteilt
Kann sie nur empfehlen.

Tipp:nach dem Bau die Box 1/2 Stunden auf die Heizung legen,dadurch wird das Bitumen flexiblaer und setzt sich besser.


----------



## hyperionical (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?*



ZeNoT schrieb:


> hi, hab mir vor einem Jahr ne Bitumenbox mit HDD Wakü Kühlung gebaut.
> Kühlt die Festplatten ganz gut und vor allem leise!
> 
> http://www.space-reinicke.de/SV/bitum.JPG
> ...



Das is mal ne idee, mal guggen ob sich das umsetzen lässt. Ansonsten hab ich inzwischen schon wieder andere verrückte Ideen.

@Fabian: Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?*

@ZeNoT:
Wie dick ist das Bitumen bei dir und wie gut dämmt es die Laufgeräusche?
(ich plane zur Zeit auch nen Eigenbau-Festplattenkühler, der dann auch eine Box soll - weiß aber noch nicht, wie ich die dämmen werde. Bitumen nimmt man sonst ja, weil es rudimentäre Wärmeleitung bietet, aber mit Wasserkühlung ist mir das ja egal)


----------



## ZeNoT (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?*



> Wie dick ist das Bitumen bei dir und wie gut dämmt es die Laufgeräusche?



Die Bitumenpappe ist ca.2,5 - 3 mm dick. Meine 2 Seagate 250 gb Festplatten sind in der Bitumenbox so gut wie unhörbar. Mein Bigtower ist zusätzlich noch mit Dämmmatten von revoltec ausgekleidet. Die Festplattentemperatur kann ich nicht auslesen, zwecks Raid.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?*

warumm wolt ihr alles das so leise haben???? oder soll MAMA nicht mehr mit bekommen das der PC leuft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?*

Ich hab halt gern Ruhe.
Wenn doch mal was aufwendigeres ansteht, möchte ich neben dem Rechner auch einschlafen können.

"MAMA" dürfte den Rechner jedenfalls nicht mal höheren, wenn sie 6m daneben steht. Bei 600km Entfernung wäge ich mich also mal in Sicherheit.


----------



## Wooddy (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?*

hi
ich hol das thema mal nach oben

ich finde mein laufgeräusch meiner WD 3TB green sehr auffällig.

Kopfgeräusche konnte ich mit der silentmaxx dämmbox gut in griff bekommen.
aber es bleibt ein helles hochfrequentes pfeifen.. grundsäuseln.
nehme ich die platte vom strom ist der PC fast lauflos. (AIO wasserkühlung und im Idle 1070 fans aus)

beim gamen ist es ja noch egal.. aber wenn beim surfen schon am summen ist.. neee
das muss besser gehen...

gibt es obiges HOWto noch irgendwo ?
http://www.silenthardware.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=4827

alternativ wäre gleich eine watercool SILENTstar HD-Single Rev2.0, weil ich an sich auch einen custom loop plane.
hat die schonmal jmd verwendet ? ggf. könnte man die watercool box zusatzlich mit bitumen einpacken.

danke euch


----------



## SpatteL (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?*

Der Thread ist über 8 Jahre alt und ich wundere mich, warum die Links nicht gehen. 

Google einfach mal ein bisschen mit den Begriffen Bitumenbox und HDD
Habe da auf die Schnelle das hier gefunden:
Siggis Silent-PC
Zur Kühlung vielleicht so etwas hier mich einbauen:
Aquacomputer aquadrive micro Kupfer G1/4 | HDD - Wasserkuhler | HDD/RAM - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Oder auf SSD umsteigen und auf der HDD nur noch Daten lagern bei deren Nutzung die Lautstärke egal ist.
Also OS und Alltagsprogramme auf ne SSD und Spiele auf HDD.


----------



## Wooddy (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?*

ich hab ja 3 ssds drin... aber für musik Eigene Dateien und Downloads als datengrab hab ich halt ne  3TB HDD.....

aber Teile für eine bitumenbox sind bestellt.
das siggis silent pc tut hab ich auch gefunden... das sieht ganz gut aus.
warte noch auf paar teile....

ich kann ja mal berichten, auch wenns so alt ist


----------



## Wooddy (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?*

so leute...

nachdem aus fernost endlich mein  7+15 sata adapter kam, konnte ich die bitumenbox fertigen.

hat gut geklappt, sieht recht ordentlich aus, und das wichtigste...

Total leise.... endlich

hab die Box mal neben dem Gehäuse angestöpselt... minimal hört man das anlaufen... sonst nix
zugriffgertäusche höre ich nicht mehr (bei der silentmaxx auch schon nicht)

was man jetzt am ehesten hört ist die enermax AIO wasserpumpe. jetzt ist mir das system im idle leise genug.

ich hatte vorher die platte in der Silentmaxx Alu box. war kühl aber auch hörbar.

Gewichte (inkl. Platte / einbaufertig):
Silentmaxx: 1725g
Bitumenbox: 2476g

akutelle Temp. bei winamp nutzung ca. 24°

Bitumenplatten:
3x 20x50cm 
Sinuslive

hab mal ein paar bilder für euch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bitumenbox Kühlung - Sinnvoll?*

Sieht ja quasi wie bei "Siggis Silent-PC" aus.
Ich hätte da aber "Angst" das die Platte da den Hitzetod stirbt.
Da habe ich lieber ein NAS im anderen Zimmer stehen.


----------

